
The case for letting children vote - dankohn1
http://www.vox.com/2015/11/28/9770928/voting-rights-for-kids?utm_campaign=mattyglesias&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
heptathorp
It would just give more political representation to those with more children,
as the children would just vote for whoever their parents told them to vote
for. Even if they aren't being explicitly told who to vote for, it'll still be
their parents' vote, as politically outspoken children are 99% of the time
only parroting what they hear their parents say. If you make them wait until
they are adults, there is a better chance that they will be making their own
political decisions.

> You don't need to pass a civics test to vote. > You don't need to have an IQ
> above a certain level to vote. > You don't need to show that you can
> accurately recite the candidates' slogans or platforms to vote.

Even if they are not completely informed on all the issues and platforms, at
least it is their own vote. That is an easier problem that can be solved with
campaigning and outreach. As opposed to the harder to solve, undue influence
of doing what your mother or father tells you.

